# 3 1:35 scale tanks for sale



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i have 3 1:35th scale tanks i need to get rid of, they are all new and boxed but not sealed

i have
Dragon 3536 M1A2 SEP from the modern AFV series.

Dragon 6460 STU.PZ.IV Brummbar mid production

Academy 1351 Merkava mkii 

Basically im looking for £20 plus what ever the postage is to send them.

they are all a good size and with some conversion could be used as alternatives for 40k as they are about the size of a rhino/truck or slightly larger.

Or if your a modeler these would just be great for display purposes.

Anyway if you want them let me know in a pm with your location so i can get you an accurate postage quote.

plus i will chuck in some spare panzer tracks and weapon sprues .


£20 plus pp


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Just a quick check, is that £20 for all 3 or £20 each?


----------

